# What do you do in shows?



## lillyandquigly

Just curious about it, how do you show? what do you do?


----------



## lillyandquigly

P.S. This is the second ever thread on the show forum!!!!!!!


----------



## tpocicat

The IBC has entry forms that entrants fill out and send either before or with the fish they wish to show. You either ship the fish a couple of days before the show or bring them before the show starts. Payment is usually asked for by a certain date, and return shipping needs to be added also if you want your bettas shipped back to you.
On the day of the show, they are judged and you wait and hope.


----------



## ukandy

doesnt all this movment upset the bettas?


----------



## lillyandquigly

yeah, wondering that to


----------



## LebronTheBetta

They're hardy little creatures. They can survive a little trip.

So the owner of the showing Betta can't go to the convention? And if you win like Reserve Best of Show, what do you win besides an award and an honor?


----------



## Mo

You win "points" the person with the most points at the end of the years considered the grand champion of that year. And the person showing can go to the show or convention. There's 1 convention in the USA each year I believe this next one is in Dallas, tx


----------



## LebronTheBetta

You're so lucky you can go. I can't because I'm not even sure I'm allowed to breed. Nor I even live near where the shows are hold. -.-


----------



## Mo

I'm going to have my best fish ready by then! My second generation salamanders, dragon HMPK's, blue marble HM's and blue Mustard Gas HM's will be ready if they all spawn by January


----------



## lillyandquigly

Do you have to have bred the fish? Does it have to be purebred?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

That's great! Can't wait to see the F2 of your Dragons and MGs. ^^ Hope your Bettas steel the show! Lol


----------



## Mo

Yes. You have to have bred the fish yourself unless you are entering In a group entry where you an another person have raised the fish. They don't "have" to be purebred but a mix between a VT and a CT would have super messy fins.. Ideally the only cross you should do is single tail x double tail or halfmoon x PK or HMPK.also, there are certain standards so you just can't go picking from a petstore, you should ideally go looking on AB for good quality fish


----------



## MrVampire181

Fish are judged based on the IBC standards which are quite challenging to achieve perfection. If you show a fish you did not raise yourself, then you don't get points.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

That seems fair. It's kinda like steeling credit. *sigh* If only I could breed.


----------



## Mo

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's great! Can't wait to see the F2 of your Dragons and MGs. ^^ Hope your Bettas steel the show! Lol


Thank you! Here is my dragon HMPK pair, my salamander pair, and the blue marble male I am going to cross to a blue Mustard Gas female. Maybe I'll cross my HMPK salamanders into my Salamander HM line to thicken the body and rays later on


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I love your Red Dragon pair! BTW, is your Salamander male an Over HM? I like your Marble's pattern.


----------



## Mo

Yes, he is an over halfmoon. Hence why I'm breeding him to a girl with less branching. 4-6 ray branching


----------



## LebronTheBetta

OK. That should balance it out for the fry...


----------



## Mo

Yep


----------



## Mo

Bigger pic of blue marble


----------



## lillyandquigly

that's cool, I've always wanted to breed but I have to wait a while because of money and also where they would go. I know my local petstore would glady take extra bettas off of my hands if I did breed. I really want to breed my Ct female to my dT male, I know they would have messy fins but there forms compliment each other so much and I don't know. I know my female is fertile and my male fhil, he is definitely able to breed


----------



## lillyandquigly

they're stunning Mo


----------



## lillyandquigly

(my betta Fhil is either DT or HM)


----------



## MrVampire181

You can't have either a DT or HM.... there's a very noticeable difference.


----------



## Mo

If he is a HM (halfmoon) they might have okay CT fry with full spread but they are from a petstore so the genetics are a complete mess. But I would absolutely never breed a DT (double tail) to a Ct


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Do they have good branching? And do you know their genes?


----------



## lillyandquigly

i mean delta tail when i say dt


----------



## lillyandquigly

Cheng has ok branching and Fhil seems to have great branching. His fins are still a little bit damaged from when my sister got him but I'm like positive he is a hm


----------



## LebronTheBetta

It's DeT for Delta. Confusing sometimes. Those would still be messy. Whether a HM or a DeT, it would take a few generations until you perfect it.


----------



## Mo

Can you post pics? Branching has some to do with it but it's really form.


----------



## Mo

Here is the ideal HM for you to see


----------



## lillyandquigly

I'll have to get a pic of the male, I would post pics' now but the computer I'm on doesn't have any of my pics on it


----------



## BettaBuddy123

Stunning dragon pair, Mo. Can't wait to see the fry.


----------



## Pixielator

Mo said:


> If he is a HM (halfmoon) they might have okay CT fry with full spread but they are from a petstore so the genetics are a complete mess. But I would absolutely never breed a DT (double tail) to a Ct


Why wouldn't you breed a double tail to a crown tail?


----------



## Mo

Because of how messy the fine would be.


----------



## dramaqueen

And a fine mess it would be. Lol


----------



## Basement Bettas

lillyandquigly said:


> Just curious about it, how do you show? what do you do?


Work my tail off and get no sleep.. lol 

See video in other post


----------



## Basement Bettas

tpocicat said:


> The IBC has entry forms that entrants fill out and send either before or with the fish they wish to show. You either ship the fish a couple of days before the show or bring them before the show starts. Payment is usually asked for by a certain date, and return shipping needs to be added also if you want your bettas shipped back to you.
> On the day of the show, they are judged and you wait and hope.


http://basementbettas.com/showing-your-bettas.html


----------



## Basement Bettas

This is what you want for HM. That is a different standard













Mo said:


> Here is the ideal HM for you to see


----------



## lillyandquigly

Right now I'm currently taking a break from researching, my betta Fhil(he is four or five)might have dropsy, so I'm dropping everything to keep an eye on him. @basement bettas, after I have space for two bettas, I might want to buy from you(in a year or so I plan on breeding


----------



## dramaqueen

The video about showing bettas is very interesting and informative. I recommend it to anyone who wants to show bettas.


----------



## Alcemistnv

I shall watch the video when I'm on a non mobile device.


Now, Mo, which types of betta would create a super delta? A half moon and a delta?
Sometimes he looks like he has ruffled caudal fin, seen in rosetails, but that could just be me.


----------



## tpocicat

Even when both parents are HM, some of the fry can be delta or super delta.


----------



## Mo

Usually a halfmoon and halfmoon create super delta... Not all the fry are guaranteed to be Halfmoon


----------



## ysa4912

nah it's ok any breed but remember this you musn't show a fish with damaged body/bodies and decorate your tank so you'll get xtra points in the show. :lol:


----------



## Mo

You can't decorate the tank... And by my beliefs you cannot get extra points. You have a total score and depending on the fishs quality the points get subtracted from a total number. Not starting at 0 and adding on from there. Let's say staring at 100 and subtracting the points depending on how severe the fault is from a total number of 100


----------



## DiiQue

Can someone post a link to the video? For the life of me, I cant find it...


----------



## dramaqueen

It's on BasementBettas' website.


----------



## Basement Bettas

DiiQue said:


> Can someone post a link to the video? For the life of me, I cant find it...


http://youtu.be/89d2S5cVG6o


----------



## Basement Bettas

ysa4912 said:


> nah it's ok any breed but remember this you musn't show a fish with damaged body/bodies and decorate your tank so you'll get xtra points in the show. :lol:


Judges look for the biggest faults first and eliminate fish that way. Then they get to to the minor faults and weighing them out. Karens marble beat mine just because he marble pattern was more defined and had better contrast than mine. It is a patterned class.. other were eliminated for having too much of one color, red wash and such. You are judged against the standard.


----------



## lillyandquigly

interesting


----------



## bryzy

To enter a fish, you can't buy it. You have to breed it. Or have written permission from the breeder.


----------

